# Star Wars Force Commander - has anyone had success in Vista?



## rona123 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all, first timer here hoping someone else has had success loading and playing Star Wars Force Commander on a newer system.

I'm running on a Gateway P8705u FX with Vista and these specs:

Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor1 P8400 (2.26GHz, 1066MHz FSB, 3MB L2 Cache)
4096MB 1066MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Memory (2-2048MB modules)
NVIDIA® GeForce® 9800M GTS

I'm trying to install Star Wars Force Commander using Vista compatibility mode and with DOSBox, following all the applicable instructions. So far, I've been unable to even install the game. At best, I get some major switching between display versions, even after changing my vertical sync settings. 

Long story short, has anyone else had any luck playing Force Commander on Vista, and if so, do you have any tips?

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Ron and welcome to TSF.

I suggest trying to run the installer as Administrator, to do this:
-Insert the installation disc
-Go to Start > Computer > and D:\ (or whatever the disc-drive is)
-Right click, go to Explore
-Find setup.exe or install.exe or something similar
-Right click one of those files and click Run As Administrator.


----------



## rona123 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks 5niper, I appreciate the suggestion, and the welcome. Unfortunately, that one has been unsuccessful - I get the 64 bit error message. 

I'm still trying to find a fix, and will post one if I find one. But any other suggestions are welcome too!

Ron


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried to run it in compatibility mode? Find the file you need and right click, go to properties and then Compatibility, then set it in XP SP2.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi rona123. I'm sorry to have to say this, but I don't think Force Commander is compatible with Vista, if what 5NIPER WOLF has suggested doesn't help, there's not much more you can do. A lot of people have the same problem and I don't think there is a fix.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure if it's possible but you can try running the game in a Virtual Box,


----------

